# Is he ready to start an agility class?



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I really want to get Kody involved in agility after giving up on Schuzthund (way too hard to find a good, accepting club nearby). And he's on the smaller side with tons of energy and drive, so I figured it would be a good, fun way to release some of that energy haha. We've taken Adult 1 and Adult 2 obedience private classes at PetCo, and may sign up for the CGC class there soon or in a couple weeks. I do want to get him his CGC within the next few weeks or months.

His main issues have been with loose leash walking and reacting to other dogs and people. He has recently been doing exceptionally well with his loose leash walking, so after a couple more weeks I don't think that will be an issue at all. I've also been walking him to PetCo and working on his stays with distractions and desensitizing him to other people and dogs. I've noticed he only seems to bark at people and dogs when we're sitting in class and I'm talking to the trainer and they walk by. Every time I've brought him up there myself and just walked around the store and practiced his stays, he's always been fine seeing people and dogs around. He even holds his stays when I'm out of sight and others walk by him. I think he just has to kept busy? Also, his recalls are not perfect, but okay. So far I've been able to get him to come 90% of the time in the enclosed backyard with his favorite toy, and 100% of the time in PetCo from fairly large distances with people/dogs walking around with some high-value treats. I think the bugs outside might be more distracting than the people/dogs in the store? Lol. Anyways, do you think he's ready to begin an introductory/beginners agility class? If not, what can I do prepare him more? What are some good agility places to check out in the DFW area? I live about 30 minutes northeast of Dallas. Thanks!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

It is beginners for a reason. 

Most people who take them do not have any of those skills, so don't worry.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha okay thank you. I was just wondering because every sit I've looked at says the dogs must be under control and nonaggressive, and I'm afraid if we're all standing or sitting around talking kody might get bored and start barking at the other dogs and may be misread as aggression....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A good trainer knows the difference. We have a lot of reactive dogs in our agility classes which is fine, because they work one at a time. Much safer outlet for their energy working alone.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Alrighty, thank you! I think we're going to take the 6 week CGC course at PetCo and try to get his CGC and then start a beginners agility class .


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Post lots of pictures and updates!


----------

